# The New 2020 Pivot Vault



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Prior to today, the Cervelo Aspero has been my favorite new gravel bike. Mostly due to the ability to get it down to 16.5lbs plus aerodynamics. Today I did some research on the new Pivot and it changed everything. Right now, this seems like the best combo of gravel design and weight that’s out there to me. I simply love it. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/06/pivot-vault-gravel-bike-first-ride-review/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5W162cZYdQw


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

jesus christ...those pricetags tho..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That is very much the downside and it’s a major one. I love the bike design though. On the budget end of the spectrum, I really like the aluminum Cannondale Topstone. It’s a great value. The Salsa Warroad was solid too.


----------

